# Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !



## axel (20. Feb. 2008)

Hallo Teich und Gartenfreunde !

Das find ich ja supi   das es jetzt hier auch eine spezielle Gartensparte gibt.
Prima Idee find ich  
Freue mich schon auf einen regen Austausch hier !
Ich stell mal ein Gartenbild vom Herbst ein 

Foto 

Gruß   

axel


----------



## Joachim (20. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

 ein "Erstschreiber" ... Das kostet ne Runde  

Würde ja gerne unseren Garten vorstellen, aber der ist momentan so biologisch, das ich ihn nicht zeigen mag. Zumal wir ihn diesjahr abgeben - aber wie es ausschaut, arbeiten wir mental schon am neuen ...


----------



## 1686christine (24. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Supi

Werde auch demnächst mal ein Foto reinsetzen, aber im Moment ist er noch nicht ganz Salonfähig 

Gebt mir noch drei Wochen, dann sieht es schon anders aus(weg mit
dem Wintermief )

Christine


----------



## Kurt (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo Teich- und Gartenfuzzi´s!

es wird jedes Jahr noch verrückter - wir haben seit Samstag die Marillenblüte 
Die BIenen sind auch schon fleißig dran,  aber ob das heuer eine Ernte gibt ?????

Nur - ob es nicht nochmals gefriert?  wir können eh nur abwarten ..... und schlimmstenfalls mit Flies abdecken.

Schöne Grüße
Kurt


----------



## Digicat (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Servus Gartenfreunde

Unsere Bergenie (Bergenia) haben innerhalb von zwei Tagen auch Knospen ausgebildet  , wenn die "Wärme" anhält sind die sehr bald offen.

Aber ob sie einen Kälteeinbruch überstehen  und nicht abfrieren.


----------



## Angsthase (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Ist nicht wirklich ein Garten, eher eine Wiese... aber egal. 

Die Winterbilder sind von diesem Jahr, leider war alles nach einem Tag wieder verschwunden.


----------



## stellidaura (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo,
das finde ich sehr schön, dass es hier jetzt auch eine Gartenabteilung gibt.
Da möchte ich dann auch mal ein paar Bilder reinstellen. Hoffe sie gefallen Euch.

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## axel (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo Wolfgang und Tim , 

Ich finde Ihr hab da tolle Gartenbilder  eingestellt  
Da kann man Träumen ! 

Kurt Deine Marillenblühten sehen ja auch Klasse aus !
Das die Bienen bei Euch schon aktiv sind  Bei uns schlafen die alle noch  

Gruß  

axel


----------



## Joachim (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

... schließ mich Axel an - schöne Fotos, schöne Gärten. 

@Tim
Ja, ne große Wiese - aber da ist viiiiiel Platz für nen grooooßen Teich.  

@Wolfgang
Die zwei letzten Bilder sind dir aber klasse gelungen.


----------



## Olli.P (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo,

unser Garten im Sommer 2007....


      

      



Und so letzte Woche....... 


       

       

 


Ich warte schon sehnlichst darauf das alles wieder grün wird!!

Das grau in grau kann man ja nicht mehr an den Augen haben:evil


----------



## Angsthase (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Das grau in grau kann man ja nicht mehr an den Augen haben:evil


Ja, das schmerzt wirklich. Laut Wettervorhersagen für das kommende Wochenende probier ich aber wohl nochmal den geübten Winterschlaf.




			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> @Tim
> Ja, ne große Wiese - aber da ist viiiiiel Platz für nen grooooßen Teich.


Wenn ich die Bilder in einem Rasenforum gepostet hätte, würden mir jetzt dutzende verschiedene Zierrasensorten angeboten werden.

Es bleibt (vorläufig) beim geplanten 50m² Teich.


----------



## ouzo (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo,

wie ihr sehen könnt, ist es bei uns im Moment nicht wirklich schön
und sieht noch nach viiiiel Arbeit aus 

  
 
 

Nein,dass wird keine 2 Zimmerwohnung/Küche/Bad, sondern eine Filterkammer 
 

Bald wird es sicher wärmer und dann können wir richtig ranrauschen


----------



## stellidaura (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo Astrid und Bernd
das sieht wirklich nach sehr viel Arbeit aus. Fetter Respekt, wenn ich denke wie wenig Mühe ich mir mit meinem eigenen Teich gegeben habe .

@Joachim
Die finde ich auch gelungen. War aber Zufall. Bin sonst kein guter Photograf.

@axel
Danke für die Blumen. Ist auch viel Arbeit dieser Garten. Macht meiner Frau und mir auch sehr viel Spaß.

Gruß

Wolfgang


----------



## Mink (2. März 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Wollte euch nun auchmal unseren kleinen Garten zeigen.

Das Bild ist letzten Sommer von meinem Balkon geschossen.

Lieben Gruß 

Martin


----------



## Dodi (2. März 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo zusammen!

@ Axel:
Schön bunt und sehr gepflegt, Dein Garten - das reinste Blütenmeer! 

@ Kurt:
Wow, jetzt schon eine Marillenblüte! Hoffentlich erfriert die Dir nicht!

@ Tim und Wolfgang:
Tolle Fotos und schöne Gärten - so etwas lässt sich sehen!

@ Olaf:
Also, Dein Garten gefällt mir im Sommer auch wesentlich besser - jetzt ist noch alles so trist und grau...
Bist Du mit den selbstgebastelten Gartenlampen noch zufrieden?
Und was macht die geölte Gartenbank? 

@ Astrid und Bernd:
Manno, bei Euch sieht das aber noch mächtig nach Arbeit aus!
Ist ja ein gewaltiges Projekt, was Ihr Euch da vorgenommen habt.
Ich wünsche Euch, dass Ihr den Garten bald fertig habt und das Wetter mitspielt!

@ Martin:
Auch ein schöner Garten. Wer muss denn den vielen Rasen mähen? Vielleicht solltet Ihr Euch mal überlegen, Euren Garten etwas umzugestalten, z. B. einen Teil mit Kies, macht echt weniger Arbeit!

So, ich zeige Euch auch noch 2 Bilder von unserem Garten - aber vom Frühling/Sommer, jetzt macht das nicht wirklich Spaß! 

Gesamtansicht:
 

Teil im Mai zur Yucca-Blüte:
 

Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## Olli.P (2. März 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hi Dodi,



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Olaf:
> Bist Du mit den selbstgebastelten Gartenlampen noch zufrieden?
> Und was macht die geölte Gartenbank?




Die Lampen trotzen immer noch Wind und Wetter 

Gut das ich die im ( war's Oktober ) , nochmal mit dem Bangkirai-Öl Nachgearbeitet habe 



Und die Bank steht ein wenig geschützt unter der Terrasse, weil die Sitzfläche ja doch am meisten durch die liegenbleibenden Wassertropfen leidet......


----------



## stellidaura (3. März 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo Dodi,

habe ich das richtig gesehen auf den Bildern, Du hast gar keinen Rasen?

Das ist auch mein persönliches Fernziel für den Garten. Rasenmähen finde ich zum  

Viele Grüße

Wolfgang


----------



## Dodi (3. März 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hi!

@ Olaf:
  Danke für die Info wg. der Bank. - Wie oft ölst Du die denn jetzt im Jahr?

 
@ Wolfgang:
Nein, Deine Augen haben Dich nicht betrogen.  

Wir haben seit langem keinen Rasen mehr. Früher war der ganze Bereich, wo jetzt der Teich ist und bis zum Haus hin nur Rasenfläche, an den Seiten - wie jetzt - Beete.

Irgendwann waren wir es einfach Leid, den Rasen wässern zu müssen, wenn die Sommer zu trocken waren oder zu mähen, wenn es mal wieder kaum eine trockene Phase gab.:crazy 

Deshalb haben wir gepflastert und um den Teich herum Kies verlegt. Beim Kies ist übrigens zu beachten, dass ein ordentliches Unkrauttuch drunter kommt. Wir haben zusätzlich noch einen Weg um den Teich herum mit Waschbeton-Platten gelegt, so geht es sich einfacher als im Kies.


----------



## Olli.P (3. März 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hi Dodi,



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> @ Olaf:
> Danke für die Info wg. der Bank. - Wie oft ölst Du die denn jetzt im Jahr?




Also die Lampen hab ich nach dem Xyladekor erstanstrich zweimal nachgeölt. ( Weil sich die Verleimung des Sperrholzdaches löste )

Die Bank hab ich bislang 3x im letzten Jahr geölt, aber auf der Sitzfläche bleibt das Wasser ja auch stehen und hat so länger Zeit durch das Öl in das Holz einzudringen 

Ich hatte das Holz der Bank ja auch vor der Behandlung einmal komplett durch meinen Hobel gejagt. So das ich da wieder gänzlich Naturbelassenes Holz hatte 

Dann muß man ja bekanntlich meistens 2-3 mal Behandeln 

Und man muß ja auch bedenken, das bei der Bank immer ein gewisser Abrieb durch Sitzen entsteht. 

Das gute am Bangkiraiöl ist eben, das man wenn man früh genug nachölt, eben nur mit einem Tuch sauber wischen muß und dann sofort loslegen kann.
Eben weil es ein offen poriges Öl ist......

Werde gleich mal noch ein paar Bilder machen.......:smoki


----------



## Olli.P (3. März 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hi,

hier die Bilder.....

Lampendach 1...    Nr. 2........  Die ganze Lampe.... 

Die Bank.....  Nahaufnahme der Sitzfläche.... 


Und ich hab gerade nochmal die Daten des Bangkirai-öls nachgelesen. Da steht dann auch man soll die Hölzer 2-3mal streichen..... 

Dann sollten meine Hölzer ja jetzt Wetterfest sein........ 

Wir werden das nun dieses Jahr wohlwollend prüfen und immer wieder mal berichten...:smoki 

Aber das kannst auch hier nochmal Nachlesen....


----------



## Dodi (3. März 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hi Olaf!

Die Lampen sehen ja echt noch supi aus - und die Bank wirkt auch wie neu! 

Vielen herzlichen Dank für die ausführliche Information und den Link!


----------



## 1686christine (8. März 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo liebe Gartenfreunde

Schöne gepflegte Gärten habt Ihr, heul   will auch!!....

Habe aber erst im letzten Jahr angefangen wieder was zu tún, da ich die 
drei Jahre vorher jedesmal mehrmals operiert wurde und nichts tun konnte.

Aber ich tu Euch das trotzdem an und zeige ein paar Bilder.

Der Garten ist ca 1000 Quadratmeter groß und hat hinten noch einen Schräghang zum oberen Rasen.

Gruß Christine


----------



## axel (8. März 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo Christine !

Sieht doch schon ganz gut aus Dein Garten . Da läßt sich doch noch einiges machen um den Teich herum . 
Wär ja langweilig wenn schon alles Perfekt ist 
Ist doch ne schöne Speilwiese für die Kiddis ! 

Gruß 

axel


----------



## 1686christine (8. März 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Ja, meine Tochter und mein Hund,die Kaninchen und Meerschweinchen und die.... und und und   fühlen sich doch recht wohl.

Und um den Teich herum bin ich heute angefangen.
Gruß Christine


----------



## rut49 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo, Christine,

soooo schlimm ist es doch gar nicht! Bei der Größe geht nicht alles auf einmal und die Gartensaison beginnt jetzt erst ! Langeweile wirst du jedenfalls vorerst nicht haben, aber wie heißt es so schön: "Gut Ding will Weile haben". Ich wünsche schönes Wetter und viel Spaß beim Umsetzen deiner Pläne.

Schöne Grüße aus dem Lipperland  Regina


----------



## 1686christine (9. März 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Danke für Eure lieben Worte 

Ich habe auch im Kopf schon ganz viele schöne Sachen geplant,
welche ich jetzt nach und nach umsetzen möchte, und das macht 
natürlich auch einen großen Spaß sich auszumalen wie es mal aussehen
wird(könnte) 

Vorfreude ist ja die schönste 
Aber wenn ich dabei bin ist das auch schön 

Und wenn ich fertig bin ist das auch......(langweilig), weil nichts mehr zu tun!? 

Naja, dann fange ich eben wieder von vorne an, denn zu ändern gibt es ja immer etwas!!


Gruß Christine


----------



## Uli (9. März 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

hallöle,
bei meinem garten ist es ähnlich wie bei christine,es sind noch gartenwege und beeteinfassungen anzulegen,und und und aber durch meine freizeitbeschäftigung auf den ersten drei bildern werde ich wohl erst nächstes jahr dazu kommen.
gruß uli


----------



## inge50 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo,

hab heut auch mal einen Rundgang durch unseren Garten gemacht.

Es blüht ja schon einiges

           

die ersten Krokusse sind schon verblüht
 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## axel (9. März 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo Inge !

Das sieht ja Klasse aus  
Was hast Du bloß für einen Boden das es bei Dir so gut wächst ?
Verrate mal Deinen Geheimtip für die Blütenpracht ! 

Liebe Grüße 

axel


----------



## inge50 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo Axel,

es gibt keinen Geheimtipp  

Ist halt Natur, einfach wachsen lassen. Ab und an werden Stauden geteilt und anderswo eingepflanzt.

Alle paar Jahre, wenn die Erde mal wieder abgesackt ist, kommt Mutterboden von unserem Gemeinschaftskompost oben auf. 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Kerstin H. (28. März 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo,

mit so einer Blütenpracht wie Ihr sie habt, kann ich nicht dienen. Wir haben einen hundefreundlichen Naturgarten   in dem es auch viele Pflanzlöcher für Bäume gibt, die wir gar nicht pflanzen wollen    (dank Lando)
So sieht unser Reich aus

Der untere Teil des Gartens

   

die Mitte

 

von oben


----------



## Kerstin H. (28. März 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

noch ein paar  

   


die andere Seite des Grundstücks


 

Der Buddel-König


----------



## inge50 (25. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo,

einige Frühjahrsblüher sind ja schon verblüht, aber es kommen laufend neue
dazu. 

Mein wildes Blumenbeet    

  der Waldmeister öffnet seine Blüten    

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## axel (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo Inge !

Wenn ich doch auch so schöne Pflanzen hätte . Sieht toll aus  
Ich werd Dich mal für meine Beetplanung einspannen  
Habe zwar schon sehr viele Stauden aber die wirken nicht so gut wie bei Dir .
Da jetzt wieder alles grün ist stell ich auch mal ein aktuelles Foto ein

Foto 

Ich hoffe auf weitere schöne Gartenfotos von Euch !

Lg

axel


----------



## Testpilot (1. Mai 2008)

*Na dann wollen wir auch mal*

So schaut es bei uns aus. 

Claudia & Timo


----------



## inge50 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo,

@ Axel, ich hab ja auch nur einen kleinen Garten, mit schmalen Blumenbeeten.
Dein Garten ist ja riesig dagegen.

Ich hab vor Jahren nur vorhandene Stauden geteilt, und an anderer Stelle neu eingepflanzt. Den Rest hat die Natur gemacht.  Die Zwiebelblüher sind bereits über 10 Jahre alt und vermehren sich fleißig. Nur die Starken kommen durch 

Mittlerweile ist alles so zu gewuchert, man sieht kein Beet mehr. Ich müßte unbedingt mal wieder auslichten.  

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## axel (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo Inge !

Ach das ist Dein Geheimnis  Ich hab meine kleinen Stauden immer noch geteilt und leere Plätze zu belegen . 
Dann werd ich mal in Zukunft die Stauden ein wenig in Ruhe lassen und nur einen kleinen Teil davon abteilen .
Düngst Du Deine Stauden extra ?

Lg  

axel


----------



## axel (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo Claudia und Timo !

Sehr schöne Fotos habt Ihr da von Eurem Garten  

Lg

axel


----------



## inge50 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo Axel,

nein, mit düngen hab ichs nicht so  

Wenn dann macht das Uli, aber auch nur selten, wenn er grad den uralt Dünger - steht seid 20 Jahren in der Hütte, in die Finger bekommt.  

Aber die Erde vom Vorjahr aus meinen Pflanzkübeln, die verteile ich auf den Beeten.

@ Timo, schöne Bilder, euer Garten sieht so sauber und ordentlich aus 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Servus Claudia & Timo

Was für ein schöner Garten  

Da habt Ihr wohl viel "Arbeit" damit, den immer so in "Schuß" zu halten  

Gefällt mir sehr


----------



## Testpilot (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Danke für die  
der Garten ist eigentlich super pflegeleicht, Rasen mähen und mit dem Kantenschneider einmal die Woche lang gehen und dann schaut der so schön spießig aus wie der unsere  

Aber trotzdem vielen Dank,
das hört man natürlich gerne das es gefällt.
Wollen mal sehen, nächtes Jahr evtl den Teich bis zum Hochbeet ausweiten und eine weitere kleine, an den Teich angrenzende, halbrunde Holzterasse in die Ecke vom Knick zum Hochbeet .... aber warten wir erst einmal ab


----------



## axel (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

och nö Timo !

Euer Garten sieht ganz anders aus als Spiesig  ! 
Man sieht da steckt ne Menge Arbeit und Ideenreichtum drin ! 
Ich hab ja schon einige Gärten gesehen weil ich immer mit dem Fahrrad Werbung ausfahre !  Da finde ich Euren Garten überhaupt nicht spießig .
Ich wär wohl vom Rad abgestiegen und hätte erst mal ein Auge voll genommen . 

Lg 
axel


----------



## Testpilot (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Nun ja, die Arbeit fällt ja nicht auf mal an.
Letztendlich haben wir immer Stück für Stück erweitert. Die meisten Projekte 
kommen einen in den Sinn wenn man eine Baustelle beendet hat. Und wirklich
Arbeit ist da ja auch nicht, macht man doch gern ...


----------



## newman71 (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Nach dem schönen vergangenen WE hats bei uns richtig das Blühen angefangen. So siehts jetzt bei uns aus.
Foto 

Schöne Grüße, Uwe


----------



## toschbaer (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Die schönste Zeit im Garten!

 

 

 

 

 

Sieht eure Blutpflaume auch so zerrupft aus? 

Das die Narren-und Taschenkrankheit :evil 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Dodi (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo zusammen!

Tolle Bilder von Euren schönen Gärten!  

@ Friedhelm:
Hast Recht - der Mai ist wirklich die schönste Zeit, wenn alles so schön blüht, einfach klasse!

So sieht es derzeit bei mir aus:

Der Garten:
 
Palmen und Yuccas:


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Servus Dodi, Servus Friedhelm, Servus All und Guten Abend

Mein Gott, habt Ihr schöne Gärten > Träum  

Bitte macht weiter so schöne Fotos, sie sind eine Bereicherung und Ideenspender für uns alle  

Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Abend und einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Nebelschnecke (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Nun zu meinen immerhin 80qm Garten.
Als ich ihn übernommen habe war er tot. Kein Rasen, keine Pflanzen und harter steinig-lehmiger Boden. Die Höhe des Bodens beträgt ca. 50cm, daunter ist das Tiefgaragendach.
Also nicht wirklich geeignet für einen super Teich - leider
 

Aber alles selber gemacht und darauf bin ich schon ein wenig stolz 

Gruß Ruth


----------



## axel (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo Ruth !

Klasse gemacht  
Da haste aber ganz schön viel Material bewegt !
Na dann gute Erhohlung im Garten .

Lg 

axel


----------



## Annett (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo Ruth.

Solch ein Garten auf einem Garagendach? Respekt!!  
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass da so großes Grün existieren kann.

@all
Hier mal Bilder vom sogenannten Vorgarten, der mehr oder minder eine Kombination aus Blumen- und Nutzgarten ist. Wenn ich jetzt sage, dass ich keinen Platz für meine Buschbohnen mehr finde, denke sicher einige "die spinnt". 
Ist aber wirklich im Moment so, da wir zwischen den Obstbäumen eher eine Art Blumenwiese wollen und keine Beete. Mal sehen, wie lange Joachim oder ich standhaft bleiben. 

Aber hier nun die Bilder:
   
Blick von oben in die Blüten

und von der Seite
   
Die gleiche Rose, nur von der Nähe - ich freu mich schon auf diese Blütenpracht!
 

Blick Richtung "Wildwiese" und Nachbars Garagen.....
 

"Seagull" schwingt sich vor der Hofmauer in den Baum. Gepflanzt im Frühjahr 2006 (wurzelnackt!). Angeblich wird er nur 5m - wer es glaubt....
Bin schon ganz gespannt, auf die neue Blüte!


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich jetzt sage, dass ich keinen Platz für meine Buschbohnen mehr finde, denke sicher einige "die spinnt".



Hi Annett!

Das Problem hab ich in meinem Mini-Gemüsegarten auch. Deshalb hab ich Stangenbohnen - viel Ertrag auf wenig Fläche. Blauer Speck ist besonders pflegeleicht und ertragreich.


----------



## 1066bam (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo Allerseits,

ich bin neu hier und möchte auch in der Rubrik „Garten“ ein wenig „mitspielen“.
Ich habe mich bei den Mini-Teichen schon vorgestellt und nun bei Euch!

Ich heiße Petra, bin 4x Jahre und lebe mit GG (Göttergatten), Kind und 2 Fellbesätzen in der Nähe von München. 

Wir haben hier vor 2 Jahren ein Reiheneckhaus bezogen und sind immer noch am werkeln, verschönern, verändern und werden niiieeeee fertig !

Wie ich gesehen habe, leben vielen von Euch in Mittel- o. Norddeutschland mit richtig tollen und vor allem GROSSEN Gärten. Wie bin ich neidisch auf Euch !
Unser Garten mißt alles in alles (inkl. Haus) ca. 400 m² und da muss alles untergebracht werden:

Terrasse, Blumenbeete, 2 Teiche (Fotos bei den Mini-Teichen)  und ein Gemüsegarten.

Aber sehr selbst:
Vorerst sonnige Grüße aus München 

Petra


----------



## sister_in_act (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

hallo 

hier möchte ich euch meine schöne zwiebelblume aus dem vorgarten vorstellen.da die gräser für den hintergrund  immer eine weile brauchen, um das arrangement zu vervollständigen habe ich im herbst 5 zwiebeln eingesetzt.
leider ist das schild mit dem namen verschwunden.... 

 

und hier seht ihr die einzelne blüte, die auf starkem, 1,20 m hohem stengel sitzt
 
 

und auch die begrenzung von der terrasse zum garten ( gemüsegarten) will ich euch nicht vorenthalten 

 
 

kletterhortensie, glyzinie und rose haben sich zusammengeschlossen.
die rose hatte ich, da sie  immer mehltaubefallen war, bis in den wurzelstock zurückgeschnitten....sie ist wieder da.

gruß ulla


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> leider ist das schild mit dem namen verschwunden....




Einen sehr schönen Garten hast Du da geschaffen   ... und bei der Pflanze mit dem verlorenen Schild dürfte es sich um "Bulgarischen Lauch" (Nectaroscordum siculum ssp. bulgaricum) handeln, denken wir ....


----------



## sister_in_act (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

vielen dank euch, aber ich bin ja noch * in der mache*:? 
der vorgarten war nicht im plan letztes jahr beim teichumbau,-aber wies der deibel* wollte wußte ich nicht wohin mit den ersten  200 schubkarren erde.da ich den vorgarten sowieso umgestalten wollte kams dann da auch schon nimmer draufan..... 
oben teich ausgehoben, vorm haus  erdhaufen und seitlich mit dem radlader auch noch alles ausgehoben für carport und stellplatz.
das chaos hatte eine adresse 



> (Nectaroscordum siculum ssp. bulgaricum)


  stimmt 

hab die zwiebeln im herbst zufällig entdeckt und falls ich sie nochmal finde werden sie  noch einen zweiten platz bekommen


----------



## Chrissi (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Guten Morgen,

ich möchte auch mal Bilder von meinem Minigarten zeigen.

Schönen Sonntag wünsche ich euch!

LG
Christina


----------



## sister_in_act (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

hallo

sehr hübsch 
ist das ein __ Tulpenbaum  an der bank?
ich hab den gleichen vorm haus stehen und erfreue mich sehr dran,-vor allem, weil er immer gleich kugelig bleibt und nie geschnitten werden muß 
gruß ulla


----------



## Chrissi (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hi Ulla,
ja das ist ein __ Tulpenbaum.
Er hat so wunderschöne herzförmige Blätter.
Aber er treibt sehr spät aus, da ist unser __ Ahorn schon in vollem Blatt.
LG
Christina


----------



## sister_in_act (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*



> Aber er treibt sehr spät aus, da ist unser __ Ahorn schon in vollem Blatt.



 

aber wenn er dann loslegt....dann gewaltig.  
wie bei meiner Glyzinie
jedes jahr denk ich sie ist hin. dann explodiert sie förmlich


----------



## Chrissi (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Ja bei uns auch.
Ich liebe diesen Baum!!


----------



## kroto (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo zusammen,
dann möchte ich meine kleine Oase auch mal vorstellen.
Grüße
Raik


----------



## sister_in_act (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

hallo  alle

ich hab mir nun einen kleinen bach gebaut.soll nur  als zusätzliches wasserspiel fungieren und einen blickfang fürs auge sein, wenn ich auf meinem bänkchen sitze 
dazu habe ich  folie in der entsprechenden länge genommen und sie  beidseits mit hasendraht verstärkt.
das grundgerüst des baches habe ich mit steinen und kies in
etwa wie vorgestellt in form gebracht,den schlauch mit heizungsrohrisolierung umhüllt und durch den kies bis unter den __ fächerahorn gelegt.
das aufbringen der folie war  ätzend,den lag sie oben richtig paßte es unten nicht und umgekehrt:crazy 
schließlich hab ich ein loch in die folie gemacht und dort schonmal den schlauch durchgesteckt um zu testen, ob das wasser auch läuft wie geplant.
natürlich nicht!!:evil 
zigmal habe ich die steine verändert--um den teich geflitzt, nachgesehn wie es aussieht-(   geht garnicht--) wieder neu.
irgendwann hat es gepaßt und ich habe  den bachlauf mit mörtel eingeschlämmt und  mit kleinen, handverlesenen  steinchen fertig gemacht.
noch ein paar pflanzen, __ moos etc und seht, was daraus geworden ist:

 

 

 
 die fontäne war so nicht gedacht und wurde schleunigst geändert 

 

 

 

gruß ulla


----------



## StefanS (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo zusammen, dann will ich Euch auch einmal zu einem Rundgang durch unseren Garten einladen. In den letzten Jahren haben wir uns mehr um den Rest des Gartens als um den Teich gekümmert - der Teich hat einfach "funktioniert". Leider ist der Garten nicht ganz klein. Ich fürchte, ich werde zweimal posten müssen.

Die Einfahrt: Mit den Solarpaneelen erreiche ich dreierlei: Bis auf die Monate Januar und Februar Heisswasser ohne weitere Wärmequelle, bis auf die Monate Januar und Februar Heizungsunterstützung, danach Aufheizen des Pools (wir mögen es nun einmal warm im Wasser).

 

Auf der Bank neben dem Eingang kann man noch im Dezmber und schon wieder im Februar seinen Kaffee nehmen.

 

Der Teich befindet sich im Vorgarten, der aber vor neugierigen Blicken ziemlich gut abgeschirmt ist.

 

Hier der Blick von gestern. Der __ Lotos macht sich auf, den Teich wie in jedem Jahr vollständig zu erobern. Zu sehen sind allerdings bisher nur Seerosen.

 

Hier noch einmal der Blick auf den gesamten Teich. Seht Ihr die Sitzecke ganz hinten rechts ? Man erreicht sie nur über einen versteckten, "verwunschenen" Pfad.

 

Wir nennen ihn bis heute den "Wallnerpfad", weil Werner Wallner die Idee hatte, so etwas zwischen Mauer und Bambus einerseits und Teich und Miscanthus andererseits zu bauen.

 

Hier gets lang. Eine gute Gelegenheit, einmal den Übergang von Teichrand zu Ufer (ohne Docht !) zu zeigen. Kaum zu erkennen.

 

 

Und dann sieht man schon die Sitzecke mit der Gabionenbank, die genau an der Stelle steht, an der man in Herbst und Frühling die letzten Sonnenstrahlen erwischt. Dann gibts aber keinen Kaffee mehr...

 

Hier der Blick in die andere Richtung, zurück zum Eingang.

 

Die Bude nennen wir "Froschland", weil sich dort mit Vorliebe die __ Laubfrösche tummeln und lärmen". Untergebracht sind dort nur Gartengerät und sechs grosse Komposter - fast nur für ausgelichtete Biomasse aus dem Teich.

 

 

Hier findet man dann auch das Moorbeet, das ich jetzt schon fast zwei Jahre wegen anderer Arbeiten vernachlässigen musste. Kommenden Herbst wird es drastisch verjüngt.

So, und damit ich jetzt nicht herausfliege, geht es im zweiten Posting weiter.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## StefanS (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Und weiter geht es ums Haus herum. Wir kommen zuerst ans "Deutsche Eck". 

 

Das hat seinen Namen nicht nur daher, dass dort ein __ Hartriegel "Teutonia" tapfer gegen die Hitze kämpft. Sondern eher deshalb, weil man direkt auf den wenige Meter entfernten Zaun schaut, wenn man das Fenster meiner kleinen Werkstatt öffnet  .

Aus der anderen Richtung ins "Deutsche Eck" gesehen findet man einen Baum, den es nach Ansicht vieler "Experten" da gar nicht geben dürfte: Einen japanischen __ Ahorn. Dieser Baum braucht doch (Halb-)Schatten ! Wir haben ihn als kleines Bäumchen mitgebracht, wo er kurz vor dem Exitus stand (Virus, der nur Ahorn befällt und die Saftkanäle verstopft). Nachdem er sich im Halbschatten allerdings prächtig entwickelte, haben wir ihn wieder ausgegraben und in die schattenlose, pralle Sonne gestellt (es sind jetzt immer noch 27°...). Und da machte er noch einen riesigen Satz nach vorne und steht dort schon fast 9 Jahre. Ich kann jedenfalls nicht bestätigen, dass Ahorn beschattet werden muss.

 

Wir schauen dann auf den hinteren Garten, Feigen, Oliven und noch einige andere mediterrane Gewächse.

 

Dieser Teil des Gartens wird von Pool und Sommerküche geprägt. Die Sommerküche habe ich im vergangenen Jahr gebaut. Eingebaut sind Gasherd, Holzkohlengrill und eine spanische Plancha, eine mit Gas beheizte gusseiserne Platte, die ich jedem nur - auch statt Grill - ans Herz legen kann. 

 

Die Sommerküche bietet Sitzplatz für bis zu 12 Personen, für grössere Feiern ist anderswo noch reichlich Platz für Tische, Bänke, Musik, Getränkekühler...

 

So sieht die Sommerküche heute (fertig) aus. Sie hat ein Lamellendach, das immer lichten Schatten bietet. War ziemlich aufwändig, das zu bauen.

 

Das Foto ist wie die nächsten beiden noch aus dem vergangegen Jahr.

 

Clou der ganzen Sache ist nämlich ein Nebelsystem, das hauchfeinen Nebel ringsherum versprüht, dessen Verdunstungskälte die Temperatur deutlich fühlbar absenkt.

 

Wenn man aber auf die Dauer nicht feucht-klamm werden will, muss es schon Temperaturen von mehr als 35° haben. War heute so weit - ich musste aber im Haus (genauer gesagt direkt unter den Dachpfannen bei fast 45°) arbeiten.

 

Zum guten Schluss noch einer unsere drei Zitronenbäume. Hmmm, haben in letzter Zeit wohl doch etwas zu viel Zitronenhähnchen und Zitroneneis gegessen. Keine reifen Früchte mehr dran. Gemach, die kommen ganz schnell wieder: Zitrusbäume tragen zur gleichen Zeit Blüten, heranreifende Früchte und reife Früchte. Wenn man die nicht alle verspeist.

Das war "Leben in Südfrankreich". Nicht ganz, hier noch eine kleine Abendstimmung (2007).

 

Ich hoffe, Ihr konntet ein paar Ideen mitnehmen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Warum ich keinen Fussball schaue ?? - Tue ich doch !


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Servus Stefan

Wie von Dir nicht anders erwartet, geniale Bilder deines wunderschönen Garten  .

Hast ja mächtig Fortschritte gemacht in der "Gartengestaltung". Soll heißen, daß Umfeld macht jetzt mächtig was her  . Deine __ Laube, deine "Küche", all das kenne ich noch nicht. Ganz zu schweigen von deiner Nebelanlage   .

Deinen Teich kenne ich ja schon, aber so "zugewuchert" von den Seerosen und __ Lotos habe ich ihn auch nicht in Erinnerung  .
Weil du schreibst Moorbeet auslichten > ich finde (zumindest auf dem Bild) schaut es aber trotzdem recht "gesittet" und SCHÖN aus  .

Wenn ich so deine Bilder ansehe, neidisch werd  , aber das Klima macht mir halt einen Strich durch die Rechnung (sind doch 700 Höhenmeter Gebirgslage). Aber irgend wann kommt auch dein Klima (dank Klimawandel :crazy ) zu uns  . Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte


----------



## StefanS (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo Helmut,

jo, es wuchert hier unglaublich. Und noch unglaublicher sind die Mengen an Grünzeugs, die ich jedes Jahr aus dem Teich schaffe. Die Seerosen auszudünnen wäre ein eher kleines Problem: Bis auf die weisse __ Gonnere sind sie alle in geschlossenen Gefässen untergebracht. Aber ich lasse sie wieder: Bis zum Herbst. Ich mag es eigentlich, wenn es dschungelt. Kaum zu glauben vermutlich, dass wir den Teichrand in jedem Frühjahr bis auf wenige Zentimeter herunterschneiden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo Stefan!

"Leben wie Gott in (Süd-)Frankreich" - da ist wohl was dran, wenn ich diese Bilder sehe.

Was ich allerdings vermisse, sind die folgenden Angaben: 
Wieviele Gästezimmer stehen zur Verfügung und wann sind noch Termine frei? 

mit etwas neidischen Grüßen
aus einem stürmischen und kühlen Norddeutschland

Christine


----------



## katja (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich allerdings vermisse, sind die folgenden Angaben:
> Wieviele Gästezimmer stehen zur Verfügung und wann sind noch Termine frei?



hallo stefan,

das wären auch meine fragen gewesen.....wann genau sollen wir kommen? 



nee, mal im ernst, dein haus, der garten, der teich, einfach alles ist definitiv    

ohne worte!!!


----------



## laolamia (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

hallo!

stefan bezahlt den flug und das naechste teichtreffen findet in ... statt und dauert ... wochen/monate

bis denne
marco


----------



## StefanS (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo zusammen,

freut mich, dass es Euch gefällt. Das Problem ist schon beschrieben: Wir haben zwar zwei Gästezimmer für je zwei Personen.  Freunde, Familie und manche früheren Arbeits- und Schulkollegen geben sich aber von April bis Ende Oktober die Klinke in die Hand, seit bekannt geworden ist, dass es sich hier ganz ordentlich leben lässt. (Das Zimmer nach vorne ist gerade weniger beliebt, aber dennoch ständig belegt, weil oder obwohl rd. 1000 __ Frösche ein Höllenkonzert veranstalten, das erst jetzt langsam abebbt.) Wo sonst kann man darüber hinaus so viele A380 sehen ?

Aber vertut Euch nicht: Als ich die Bude in 2000 übernommen habe, war da noch gar nichts (ausser dem Pool, der stand schon - sonst hätte ich vermutlich einen Schwimmteich gebaut): 2000 m² nackter Rasen und eine verkrüppelte Eiche, weiss vom Mehltau. Bis auf die ganz schweren Brocken wie den Bagger für den Teichaushub, das Baggerchen für die Bewässerungsanlage und den Rohbau von Werkstatt und Weinkeller  habe ich alles zusammen mit meiner Frau und Gästen, so sie denn den einen oder anderen Tag arbeitswillig waren, selbst angelegt und gebaut. Ich kann ja mal nachschauen und nach ein paar Originalfotos suchen.

Aber ganz im Ernst: Wenn Ihr einmal in der Nähe seid, schaut gern vorbei. Dass ein Gästezimmer frei ist, kann ich natürlich nicht versprechen. Für einen Grillabend hinter der Nebelwand (oder noch besser Bruzzeln auf der Plancha hinter dem Nebel) reicht es aber allemal.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## StefanS (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Und hier noch die Fotos vom Haus so, wie wir es übernommen haben.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Servus Stefan

Wenn man die Bilder vom Haus und Garten so ansieht, 

Da habt Ihr ja ein Paradies daraus gemacht  

Hut ab  

Wahrscheinlich waren die Probleme auch nicht allzu klein, mit denen Ihr gekämpft habt > Bürokratie, Materialbeschaffung, usw..


----------



## axel (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo Gartenfreunde !

Toll Eure Gartenfotos  
Da möchte man doch glatt mal ne Gartenrundreise machen . 

Hier mal zwei Fotos aus meinem Garten von heute .

Foto  Foto 

Bitter weiter schöne Gartenbilder :beeten 

Gruß 

axel


----------



## alex001 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo.


Dann werde ich nun auch mal ein paar Bilder von unserem Garten hier einstellen...


Wünsche noch einen schönen Abend 


Gruß
Alex


----------



## toschbaer (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo Alex,
   Garten !!
Sehr schön anzusehen   Alex


wenn in Spanien die ....  

     

    

    

    

    

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## berghexe (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Langeweile im Urlaub*

Und hier ein paar Fotos von unserem Bauernhofeingang  

Und die Südseite 

Gewächhaus 

Kräuterecke 

unser Sitzplatz für freie Abende 

Gemüsegarten 


Edit by Dodi:
Ich hab Deinen Beitrag mal hierher verschoben - mit Langeweile im Urlaub haben Deine schönen Bilder ja nix gemein...


----------



## axel (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo Sabine, Alex und Friedhelm !

Schöne Gärten habt Ihr  
Ich zeige heut mal paar Fotos von meinem Garten .

Hier mal ei Blick in mein Pflanzenurwald . 

Foto 

                                Das wird wohl die letzte Rosenblüte dies Jahr 

Foto 

Besonders freu ich mich das die Zinien und die Zwergsonnenblumen so schön blühen

Foto 

Als letztes noch ein Foto von den Dahlien

Foto 

Ich höffe noch auf viele schöne Gartenfotos von Euch bevor der Herbst kommt .

Lg
axel


----------



## inge50 (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo,

da ihr hier alle wieder so schöne Bilder gezeigt habt, kommen jetzt ein paar Pflanzen von mir.

        

       

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## crossword (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo zusammen,

dann werde ich auch mal mein Scherflein beitragen....

gruß Andre´


----------



## CityCobra (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Ein paar aktuelle Blumenbilder von mir aus dem (Vor)garten:


----------



## Dodi (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo Marc,

schöne Fotos von den hübschen Blüten. 

Eine Bitte hätte ich:
immer gerne Bilder , aber das nächste mal bitte möglichst nicht fast gleiche Bilder desselben Motivs einstellen  - auch der Serverplatz ist begrenzt...


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

So, neuer Versuch - bin vorhin abgestürzt!
Unser Garten hat 1000 qm.
Im Winter sind regelmäßig gut und gern 1/3 der Fläche überschwemmt.... schon fast als "Schwimmteich" zu bezeichnen! Wir liegen hier mit unserem Grundstück im "alten Luhetal".
Ich denke, das angehängte Bild spricht für sich.
Unser größtes Beet ist das "sog. Hangbeet", mit einer doppelten Lage Feldsteine, Höhe ca. 1,20 abgefangen.
Unsere Gartenhütte, die liebevoll "Downing Street no. 10" genannt wird, hat ihren Namen daher, daß sie "down in the garden" liegt und wir die Hausnr. 10 haben!
Links vom Haus hatten wir bis vor 3 Monaten noch eine durchgängige Rasenfläche, die mich schon lange "anmachte", da war eindeutig mehr drin.....
Also fingen wir an, eine Zweit-Terrasse zu planen, Projekt 2009, und einen Teich, Projekt 2010! 
Im Frühjahr hat GöGa dann schon mal ein entsprechendes "Pumpenhaus" gebaut, damit wir zukünftig nicht nur das Hangbeet (wie bisher schon) und das linksseitige Langbeet zum Nachbarn sowie den Vorgarten sprengen können, sondern nun auch rund um die neue Terrasse Wasser zur Verfügung haben
Für den Winter baut GöGa das sog. "Winter-Kalthaus" auf, auf der Hauptterrasse, wo es an zwei vorhandene Hausseiten im rechten Winkel angekeilt wird, damit uns die Mediterraner nicht erfrieren - hat seine Bewährungsprobe im letzten Winter bei bis teilweise -28°C bestens bestanden!
Wie man sieht... ist das Projekt 2009 vollendet... und wir haben uns kurzerhand entschlossen, den Teich NICHT erst 2010 anzugehen.... sondern jetzt.... in den nächsten Wochen geht es los!!!!!
Entgegen früherer Planung und DANK dieses Forums wird es kein Fertigteich... sondern ein Folienteich, auch etwas größer 
Der Teich wird, ähnlich wie die beiden Terrassen mit entsprechend Licht versorgt werden, Kabel hat GöGa gleich bei bau der neuen Terrasse verlegt.... vielleicht machen wir das Licht aber auch ausschließlich über Solar...tralala... wird sich zeigen....
So, allen eine schöne Woche,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Eugen (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Der "andere" Garten :


----------



## Pammler (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Unser Garten:

   

Zur Orientierung bitte das Dach der Schaukel nutzen.


----------



## wollewer (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo zusammen

hier mal ein paar bilder von garten 


gruß wolle


----------



## Aristocat (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!
Jetzt also mal mein "Blumenkasten" (hat mein Onkel immer gesagt") ca. 335 qm. Heuer hab ich etwas umgestaltet, damit ich weiß wovon ich Schmerzen habe und damit es am Teich etwas hübscher ist
Das Foto ist vom Schuppen aus aufgenommen.


----------



## Koitreu (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo alle zusammen.dann schließe ich mich mal an...


----------



## sebt (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Hallo,

hier ein paar Bilder von unserem Garten 2009:

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## elkop (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

ich freue mich gerade über den blütenreichtum so spät im jahr vor unserem haus. die topinamburs sind drei meter hoch und blühen so schön wie  nie bisher. normalerweise sind sie so spät dran mit blühen, dass es meist schon zu kalt dafür ist.


----------



## Mario09 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Dann zeigt mal her Eure Gärten !*

Huhu,

Schade das der Fred nicht weiter geführt wurde ...

sehr tolle inpiererende Bilder, Hut ab tolle Gärten ! 

Lg Mario

freu mich schon auf meinen Gartenumbau


----------

